# $35/hr guaranteed



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

What up y'All?!! Has anyone been offered the promo work during these busy times or Idays (like last Sunday) & be guaranteed $35/hr.?
I know met all requirements but I never received the proper payout. 
I emailed twice and I finally got a response saying I only accepted 73% of the requests(80% or higher qualifies).
I emailed requesting proof and the reply I received is quite upsetting.
I was told that I would be given the benefit of the doubt this time & be paid the guaranteed minimum of $152. Also to accept every ride from now on.
The problem is I worked from 10a-10p accepting everything . I had riders cancel. I should've been paid $420($35x12hrs.) My total fares were $205.
I feel like 73% acceptance rating was made up because I wasn't given any proof. I also am pretty pissed by being shortchanged about $60 & being treated like I'm making this up.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Whoa! They are treading on shaky ground! Hang onto all that correspondence, may come in handy when one day a class action is taken against them for unconscionable behaviour against contractors.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

$35 an hour guarantee?! I would be working every hour they had that available! What market is that? I noticed if I miss a request the phone isn't always knocking me offline like it used to. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

I definitely will @Sydney Uber , I'm doing the promo again this week. We'll see if they pay up. 
Hey @jakeV only if you've received an email.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Class action suit??? I'd wager they're increasingly vulnerable. Problem is, even a successful class action would net very little to individual drivers and make a whole bunch of money for the class' attorney. It would be quite the blow to Uber though, especially now. My guess is some attorney will figure out if he can put a class together. Putting a case together is probably easier, though that sets a low bar.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

There is a clause in the contract barring partners from class actions suits. If I'm not mistaken this issue is in court in SF right now.

Ill post a thread with an interesting link I found.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Cool, thanks @Jeeves ! Has anyone experienced Uber not paying up for a promo?


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Only promos Ive gotten were 1 driver referral for $300 and one $50 st pattys bonus. Both were paid. The st pattys bonus took a week longer then it should. Unfortunately something like the $35 guarantee sounds like it could be a bit fishy as you have no way to prove your acceptance rate. Are you confident you didn't miss some requests?


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

I was very aware the entire shift. I may have missed one. It's fishy that when I asked for proof or data, nothing was revealed.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

I got an offer for $15 per hr guaranteed on a Monday night In SD. Had to be online from 3 to 10. 
Are you ****ing kidding me!?
I make $30 per hr easy on my own taking breaks whenever I want.
The ****ed up part is they sent me the offer saying I was one of their highest rated/experienced drivers and they were only taking the first 15 drivers to sign up. 
So they offer $15 an hr to their best people. What a joke that was!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wyatt said:


> I got an offer for $15 per hr guaranteed on a Monday night In SD. Had to be online from 3 to 10.
> Are you ****ing kidding me!?
> I make $30 per hr easy on my own taking breaks whenever I want.
> The ****ed up part is they sent me the offer saying I was one of their highest rated/experienced drivers and they were only taking the first 15 drivers to sign up.
> So they offer $15 an hr to their best people. What a joke that was!


That reminds me of the Christmas promotion the Sydney UBER office ran last year. It was for a choir of 6 Carollers to be offered to businesses who wanted them to attend their office and sing Chrissy Carols for 15 minutes.

Anyhow they needed a people-mover for the Choir and I've got 2 Mercedes Vianos which they asked about.

"Sure" I said
"I've got one busy on a Funeral as-directed, but I'll get a casual in for you to drive the 2nd Viano" I told them
Then I asked "how much was the hourly rate"?
"$50.00 p/hr" was the reply. 
I nearly choked. Here in Sydney a Luxo people mover fetches between $90-$120 p/hr. told them I couldn't get a driver for such a low rate and bailed out.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

@Wyatt $15/hr are u ****ing serious? So they did the same promo last week: work M-F ,7a-10a & 5p-8p, $35/hr guarantee if you meet the requirements( acceptance rate of 80%, online for at least 160 mins within your city). I'll find out tomorrow if they are going to pay up.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

What happened with the guarantee Wawee9?


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

@Seinfeld I won't know until Thursday when we get paid. As of right now, I got my numbers from last week. It doesn't reflect the promo. It says I'm at $30/hr. 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, my numbers are just not adding up! I believe I'm getting screwed out of $$. I'm just wondering what to do??


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

everyone is buddy. on my dashboard I did 98 jobs but I got paid for 97 and I was over $10 short


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Damn bro., what can we do?


----------



## kenny (May 11, 2014)

we need to unite and educate ourselves, as one we can't do anything, together we can fight back. promote this forum and read the posts and educate yourself


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

I'm seeking free legal help this Saturday. Will let everyone know!


----------



## Kyle (May 22, 2014)

Hey Ladies & Gentlemen!

I am researching into this promo scam as I am also a driver for Uber. This weekend they offered me guaranteed $35 an hour as long as I drove for at least 1 hour and accepted 90% or more of my rides from 5pm - 3am in Los Angeles area. I watched my Uber phone LIKE A HAWK and had one cancel each night (which should not affect the acceptance because I accepted, still) and skipped one on my 17 ride night on saturday which should have = 93% or more. I did not see a payout on for this promo offer on my Raiser bill and emailed and didn't hear back for 2 days with a reply that had nothing to do with what I had, in detail, written about. I wrote another email in reply explaining even more in detail my problem. Did hear back for a full day so I wrote another one. Didn't hear back after a day and a half of waiting. Finally, I get an email this afternoon with a reply to my first email reply explaining I did not accept at least 90% of my rides, and in fact, was an acceptance rate of 69%, which is bs. (The reply also "defended" the previous employee that wrote me back about $1 safe ride fees not showing up on the current payout, which had nothing to do with what I had written in about, which leads me to believe they either don't read emails written to them or they could care less and just want to get a reply out of the way asap.) On my weekly summary, it said I was at 71% FOR THE WEEK. So obviously someone is lying. And now I'm waiting to hear back... again... about still getting the guaranteed pay. I took off two days from my other job for this. So... pending email waiting to see if they will eventually pay up or not. I know I have already completed a promotion like this and I was paid accordingly. This time, not so much.

Other problems with Uber:

1) No phone number for drivers or clients to reach them at -- only an email -- takes 1-3 days avg to hear back from them.
2) Can't reach them fast in emergency cases.
3) Seemingly monthly / bi-monthly changes of rates and commissions.
4) Uneducated or careless responses after 1-3 days of waiting.
5) Knifing enough to payout all the competition (Lyft, Sidecar) which is a business model, but very knifing. Whatever... doesn't really affect me but still, knifing.
6) We must pay for cell service, snacks, water, phone chargers, (gas & wear&tear on our vehicles) out of our own pockets in order to get a good rating so we don't get booted.

To add to this, remember in December when we got 100% fares? That was really cool! Then in January 2014 they lowered the rates by about 20% (I believe? maybe more) to get more riders and we are at a 5% commission. Then a few more months went by and suddenly it went from 5% to 20% commission and $1 "safe ride" fee to "balance it out". Now the rates were dropped, the commission was hiked, and in return we get $1 per ride. What if we have a $40 fare and they take 20% (=$8) but our retribution is a single $1. I get it, they get commission, they hook us up with rides! But if you think about it, before the rate drop, it was 20%.

$40 ride in Nov w/ 20% commission is $8
Fare drop in Q1 2014 by about 20%
What used to be a $40 fare is now a $32 fare but commission is now at 5% = $1.60.
Commission goes back to 20% so our (used to be $40) fare but now $32 @ 20% commission = $6.40) We get $1 for a safe ride. So that is now $26.6 for what used to be $40 back in November for the same amount of work, time, and effort.

Plus
- $ for car wash & cleaning
- $ for snacks, water, candies, phone chargers
- $ Cell phone bill to notify client & GPS use
- $ Proper car insurance
- $ Miles on car & wear and tear that does not get reimbursed

IS THIS EVEN FAIR?

You realize one class action lawsuit and they can't be sued for the same problem again. So when they get enough money, big deal. That's how corporations get their "problems" out of the way and after the lawsuit is out of the way, they can do whatever they want uninhibited and make as much money as they want with little roadblocks in their path. After they kill the competition, they will basically sit on the throne until they are unseated, if that happens.

Here's what I think would be a proper approach to matters such as this in the (now) or in the future.

Choice A
- They pay up and we're all happy.

Choice B
- Department of Labor in your city.

Choice C
- Small Claims Court

Choice D
- Class Action Lawsuit

So anyway... what do you all think? Feel free to reply back to this post or email me at ChauffeurKyle @ gmail dot com

-----

PS Just found out there is a class action lawsuit for withholding tips prior to Dec 2013. Here is a link to the article which describes it & the information about the Law Firm protecting Uber drivers in this case. I have already reached out to them and should hear back by early next week.

Article about Uber Drivers getting shafted: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/drivers-614255-uber-company.html?page=1

Link to Class Action Lawsuit which is currently in motion: http://uberlawsuit.com

------

More Articles which recently popped up about how unfair the fare change and commissions are lowering our pay.

4/14/2014 - Uber partners gathered in protest: http://www.geekwire.com/2014/angry-uber-drivers-complain-company-say-treated-little-better-slaves/

4/16/2014 - Uber partners are disgusted with pay changes: http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/ar...move-to-unionize-company-dismisses-complaints

5/08/2014 - Uber partners protest rate changes and commission hikes: http://www.sfbg.com/politics/2014/05/08/drivers-protest-fare-breaks-fee-hikes-uber-hq-0


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

Total B.S. As some of you may have seen in my other thread, they were trying to screw me out of $35 guaranteed in SF, and $50 guaranteed in SF for Bay To Breakers Race. My acceptance rate was 100%, but my report showed only 75%. I sent an e-mail copying the text of the promotion, followed by my explanation detailing how I complied with each component, as well as the number of cancellations I had, the difference between my jobs cancelled by me (drunk idiots who couldn't walk one block due to road closures), and ones cancelled by customers (Uber dispatched me 18minutes away). Got an e-mail back two days later saying they were going to pay me $173 for Bay to Breakers, and $33 and change for the $35 promotion. Still short of what I should've received but whatever. I'm simply not getting baited into these promotions anymore. As for Uber. They are not the Granola eating sharing economy enlightend company they would like us to think. Instead they are a typical corporation. Giving just enough crumbs to the drivers to keep cars on the road, until we can be replaced by driverless cars in a few years. Typical money grubbing greedy corporate types. FYI: Google has a $200mill + investment in Uber. How hard would it be to design an Uber type app, that can be shared, and used in local communities around the world with local people requesting local drivers, and leaving the Uber giant out of the equation.


----------



## Kyle (May 22, 2014)

lerichman said:


> Total B.S. As some of you may have seen in my other thread, they were trying to screw me out of $35 guaranteed in SF, and $50 guaranteed in SF for Bay To Breakers Race. My acceptance rate was 100%, but my report showed only 75%. I sent an e-mail copying the text of the promotion, followed by my explanation detailing how I complied with each component, as well as the number of cancellations I had, the difference between my jobs cancelled by me (drunk idiots who couldn't walk one block due to road closures), and ones cancelled by customers (Uber dispatched me 18minutes away). Got an e-mail back two days later saying they were going to pay me $173 for Bay to Breakers, and $33 and change for the $35 promotion. Still short of what I should've received but whatever. I'm simply not getting baited into these promotions anymore. As for Uber. They are not the Granola eating sharing economy enlightend company they would like us to think. Instead they are a typical corporation. Giving just enough crumbs to the drivers to keep cars on the road, until we can be replaced by driverless cars in a few years. Typical money grubbing greedy corporate types. FYI: Google has a $200mill + investment in Uber. How hard would it be to design an Uber type app, that can be shared, and used in local communities around the world with local people requesting local drivers, and leaving the Uber giant out of the equation.


I'm in the middle of a dispute as we speak about not getting my payout for my Uber promotion. They refused to reimburse me but is sending the info to the Manager. If I don't get reimbursed, a lawyer must be involved. There is more than one case of this happening. Please read my updated post prior to yours.


----------



## lerichman (May 19, 2014)

Kyle said:


> I'm in the middle of a dispute as we speak about not getting my payout for my Uber promotion. They refused to reimburse me but is sending the info to the Manager. If I don't get reimbursed, a lawyer must be involved. There is more than one case of this happening. Please read my updated post prior to yours.


 I saw it. Totally unacceptable. And it's a worldwide posting. A guy in Sydney had a similar experience.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Kyle said:


> I'm in the middle of a dispute as we speak about not getting my payout for my Uber promotion. They refused to reimburse me but is sending the info to the Manager. If I don't get reimbursed, a lawyer must be involved. There is more than one case of this happening. Please read my updated post prior to yours.


I haven't received any responses to my emails. These bastards can't get away with this!! 
ALL West Coast Drivers(that haven't gotten paid or under paid from promos) must unite & fight these Tech Yuppies!!!!


----------



## Kyle (May 22, 2014)

Wawee9 said:


> I haven't received any responses to my emails. These bastards can't get away with this!!
> ALL West Coast Drivers(that haven't gotten paid or under paid from promos) must unite & fight these Tech Yuppies!!!!


Check out the updates to my original posting. I found out there is a class action lawsuit in motion for withholding and manipulative tipping process of Uber driving. I reached out to the attorney on the case and should hear back by early next week. I'm hoping we can add this to the list of things, and if not, can get direction to another lawsuit. I'm so sick and tired of hustling for every nickel from a $3.4b company that disregards all complaints from drivers and manipulates a fair playing field for their own staff. I'm sure you are, too! Anybody with complaints, please have them post on this thread so we can band together and figure this out!


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

It appears to me that once you complete a ride (press end trip) the system shows you as available and sends you trips, even though you haven't rated the prior client and gone back online yet. Thus the acceptance rate is always going to be artificially low. There are two reasons I think that, 1) once I rate prior customer and "submit" find that I'm in the middle/end of a countdown for the next passenger, and 2) there are times I've accepted every single ride, yet acceptance rate has never been above 90%.


----------



## Kyle (May 22, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> It appears to me that once you complete a ride (press end trip) the system shows you as available and sends you trips, even though you haven't rated the prior client and gone back online yet. Thus the acceptance rate is always going to be artificially low. There are two reasons I think that, 1) once I rate prior customer and "submit" find that I'm in the middle/end of a countdown for the next passenger, and 2) there are times I've accepted every single ride, yet acceptance rate has never been above 90%.


That sounds about right. I'm pretty sure that's what happened to me. That is completely manipulative and knifing and an easy way for them to "sneak" out of their own agreement. There is no explanation on their website about this, either. Is this lawful? Can a lawyer do something about this?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Kyle said:


> That sounds about right. I'm pretty sure that's what happened to me. That is completely manipulative and knifing and an easy way for them to "sneak" out of their own agreement. There is no explanation on their website about this, either. Is this lawful? Can a lawyer do something about this?


I am not sure how often Uber runs promos in the Seattle market as I am new to UberX. If this is a common problem for drivers, I would guess that the Seattle "App Based Drivers Association" will have their attorneys working on this with Uber.

Edit: As a side note. One of the leaders elected to this association and pretty much the head guy just graduated from Law School a couple weeks ago. Maybe he can put his legal connections to good use on issues like this.


----------



## Kyle (May 22, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I am not sure how often Uber runs promos in the Seattle market as I am new to UberX. If this is a common problem for drivers, I would guess that the Seattle "App Based Drivers Association" will have their attorneys working on this with Uber.
> 
> Edit: As a side note. One of the leaders elected to this association and pretty much the head guy just graduated from Law School a couple weeks ago. Maybe he can put his legal connections to good use on issues like this.


Any way I might be able to get in contact with the "App Based Drivers Association" or this lawyer? That would be great! I'm filling out a California Labor Law form as we speak to try to get reimbursed for this madness.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Kyle said:


> Any way I might be able to get in contact with the "App Based Drivers Association" or this lawyer? That would be great! I'm filling out a California Labor Law form as we speak to try to get reimbursed for this madness.


I don't have any contact information for the association itself. It was just formed this past weekend. It is being administered by Teamsters Union Local 117. They can be reached at 1-888-872-3489. Since this is a Seattle / King County only association I am not sure they will be able to help, but they may be able to point you in the right direction and get you direct contact info for the association.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Kyle said:


> Any way I might be able to get in contact with the "App Based Drivers Association" or this lawyer? That would be great! I'm filling out a California Labor Law form as we speak to try to get reimbursed for this madness.


Right on unite!! Thanks for posting everyone! I also reached out to the lawyers on the case, Liss-Riordan. Philip Acevedo asked me to send him copies of the promo, any emails to Uber regarding promos, & postings from this forum.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

*Here is the Slippery reply to a simple request to get a copy of the new agreement. Really makes you wonder:

1) What have they got to fear in making the agreement available in a legible easy to read format

2) Why they take the old school Taxi Industry lead of exploitative behaviour against their workforce.

3) What part of the UBER "Partnership" do we represent? They are leveraging our vehicle assets in their business valuation and we get no dividend for that. These starry eyed Commerce Student Managers are drip-fed shares that are supposed to make them all millions when the IPO goes through.

4) Do they really think running a business which an increasing amount of its internal resources will be taken up putting out fires is a good way to run a business? These conflicts both within and outside its business can so easily be avoided with a little humility, empathy and old school foresight
---------------------------------------*
Glenn O'Sullivan (Uber)

May 24 06:30

Hi John,

Sorry about the delayed reply.

HQ don't distribute it in a PDF format, the agreement is digital in-app only. Last I checked we did have some paper copies in the office, but I confirm on Monday if you'd like.

Regards,
Glenn
Driver Operations Manager

May 19 20:09

Hi Glenn,

It must of changed, as the APP has prompted me on a number of occasions to
acknowledge the "new" agreement and accept by hitting a separate link.

It's almost impossible to read on that format, especially when you can't do
the usual increase of font by swiping apart some of the screen.

I am keen to sit down and actually read it in a legible format. Could you
get in touch with HQ and ask them for a .pdf copy (they will have one) to
forward to me, so it can be printed off, read and stored.

Regards
John


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> *Here is the Slippery reply to a simple request to get a copy of the new agreement. Really makes you wonder:
> 
> 1) What have they got to fear in making the agreement available in a legible easy to read format
> 
> ...


I thought these Tech companies were all about transparency!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wawee9 said:


> I thought these Tech companies were all about transparency!!


I just found a readable copy of the Partners Agreement and its horrifying. In the first part I've waded through its clear that UBER is turning around ANY legal responsibility onto Partners. Here is just one Gem:

_*6.3 Partner/ Driver indemnifications
6.3.1 The Partner agrees and undertakes and procures that the Driver will indemnify, defend and hold Uber (and its Affiliated Companies and employees and, at the request of Uber, Uber's licensors, suppliers, officers, directors and subcontractors) harmless from and against any and all claims, demands, expenses (including legal fees), damages, penalties, fines, social contributions and taxes by a third party (including Customers, regulators and governmental authorities) directly or indirectly related to this Agreement, except where such claims relate to a culpable breach of Uber's obligations under this Agreement. *_


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I just found a readable copy of the Partners Agreement and its horrifying. In the first part I've waded through its clear that UBER is turning around ANY legal responsibility onto Partners. Here is just one Gem:
> 
> _*6.3 Partner/ Driver indemnifications
> 6.3.1 The Partner agrees and undertakes and procures that the Driver will indemnify, defend and hold Uber (and its Affiliated Companies and employees and, at the request of Uber, Uber's licensors, suppliers, officers, directors and subcontractors) harmless from and against any and all claims, demands, expenses (including legal fees), damages, penalties, fines, social contributions and taxes by a third party (including Customers, regulators and governmental authorities) directly or indirectly related to this Agreement, except where such claims relate to a culpable breach of Uber's obligations under this Agreement. *_


Holy shit! What can we do?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wawee9 said:


> Holy shit! What can we do?


Looks like we have to save up and be prepared to defend UBER in any legal action that is taken against them. That's not the only gem I found


4.3.4

a.The Partner will, and will procure that the Driver will: support Uber in all communications;
 b. if requested by Uber, actively engage other Partners or Drivers; 
c. refrain from speaking negatively on Uber's business and business concept in public.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

So I guess we love UBER in the most positive ways. Any prior or future communications that we share in this private forum are all positive even if written in a negative manner!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I love Uber!


Sydney Uber said:


> Looks like we have to save up and be prepared to defend UBER in any legal action that is taken against them. That's not the only gem I found
> 
> 
> 4.3.4
> ...


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Looks like we have to save up and be prepared to defend UBER in any legal action that is taken against them. That's not the only gem I found
> 
> 
> 4.3.4
> ...


Mother****ers!!


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

My last 2 weeks payouts they added then deducted Safe Rides fee. Emailed them about this and said I wanted my pay immediately. Was told they were aware of it and it would be included in my next week's pay. We'll see...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I love Uber!


There you go!

Jeeves has got "UBER Speak" down pat already!

Everybody now repeat after you read your partners agreement - I Love Uber!

Then head down to the local Neurosurgeon and ask for a frontal Lobotomy!


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> My last 2 weeks payouts they added then deducted Safe Rides fee. Emailed them about this and said I wanted my pay immediately. Was told they were aware of it and it would be included in my next week's pay. We'll see...


Do you drive UberX? I'm confused who gets the $1. I too, haven't received the dollar per trip. Uber says they keep the $1. Hopefully, they pay up, WE are doing everything to help out this company and they keep disrespecting us by these bait & switch promos.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

On my payout, in the new format, it is added and then subtracted in the top portion (net zero) then added again in miscellaneous (net plus safety fees). But this is in Seattle, and different cities handle things differently. While Uber the company has one way of handling drivers, here in Seattle they are trying to make it work for us.


----------



## Wawee9 (May 3, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> On my payout, in the new format, it is added and then subtracted in the top portion (net zero) then added again in miscellaneous (net plus safety fees). But this is in Seattle, and different cities handle things differently. While Uber the company has one way of handling drivers, here in Seattle they are trying to make it work for us.


Cool, thanks for responding, it seems a little confusing.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wawee9 said:


> Holy shit! What can we do?


Here is another pearl

_SCOPE

2.1 Role of Uber
2.1.1 Partner acknowledges and agrees that Uber does not provide any transportation services,

and that Uber is not a transportation or passenger carrier. Uber offers information and a tool to connect Customers seeking Driving Services to Drivers who can provide the Driving Service, and it does not and does not intend to provide transportation or act in any way as a transportation or passenger carrier. Uber has no responsibility or liability for any driving or transportation services provided by the Partner or the Drivers to third parties (including the Customers). The Partner and/or the Drivers will be solely responsible for any and all liability which results or is alleged to be as a result of the operation of the Vehicle(s) and/or the driving or transportation service, including, but not limited to personal injuries, death and property damage. Partner agrees to indemnify, defend and hold Uber harmless from and against any (potential) claims or (potential) damages incurred by any third party, including the Customer or the Driver, raised on account of the provision of the Driving Service. By providing the Driving Service to the Customer, the Partner accepts, agrees and acknowledges that a direct legal relationship is created and assumed solely between the Partner and the Customer. Uber shall not be responsible or liable for the actions, omissions and behaviour of the Customer in or in relation to the Partner, the Driver and the Vehicle. The Drivers are solely responsible for taking reasonable and appropriate precautions in relation to any third party with which they interact in connection with the Driving Service. Where this allocation of the Parties' mutual responsibilities may be ineffective under applicable law, the Partner undertakes to indemnify, defend and hold Uber harmless from and against any claims that may be brought against Uber in relation to the Partner's provision of the Driving Service under such applicable law. _

All the promises of support could all evaporate whenever they choose to refer to the agreement


----------



## uberinjersey (Jun 17, 2014)

Kyle said:


> Hey Ladies & Gentlemen!
> 
> I am researching into this promo scam as I am also a driver for Uber. This weekend they offered me guaranteed $35 an hour as long as I drove for at least 1 hour and accepted 90% or more of my rides from 5pm - 3am in Los Angeles area. I watched my Uber phone LIKE A HAWK and had one cancel each night (which should not affect the acceptance because I accepted, still) and skipped one on my 17 ride night on saturday which should have = 93% or more. I did not see a payout on for this promo offer on my Raiser bill and emailed and didn't hear back for 2 days with a reply that had nothing to do with what I had, in detail, written about. I wrote another email in reply explaining even more in detail my problem. Did hear back for a full day so I wrote another one. Didn't hear back after a day and a half of waiting. Finally, I get an email this afternoon with a reply to my first email reply explaining I did not accept at least 90% of my rides, and in fact, was an acceptance rate of 69%, which is bs. (The reply also "defended" the previous employee that wrote me back about $1 safe ride fees not showing up on the current payout, which had nothing to do with what I had written in about, which leads me to believe they either don't read emails written to them or they could care less and just want to get a reply out of the way asap.) On my weekly summary, it said I was at 71% FOR THE WEEK. So obviously someone is lying. And now I'm waiting to hear back... again... about still getting the guaranteed pay. I took off two days from my other job for this. So... pending email waiting to see if they will eventually pay up or not. I know I have already completed a promotion like this and I was paid accordingly. This time, not so much.
> 
> ...


Hey Kyle,
I've been driving in South Jersey for a few weekends now and same thing happened to me. I'd watch my phone like a hawk, meet all the requirements and definitely be in position (atlantic city) and I'd get maybe 2 requests in two hours, not enough to total $25, and then was told I didn't meet the 80% acceptance rate. I'm trying to ask for proof now as well, but haven't heard back yet.

I've also forwarded my correspondences and promo emails to the class action lawsuit lawyer. Hopefully I'll hear from them. I care more that others don't go through this, even if I never get my case resolved.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Opt out of the new agreement.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

That dollar was never supposed to go to us. It is to support their trust and safety BS. Lyft added it so Uber added it. That is why it is added and subtracted. Uber used the money here to bring on new staff (I think shared with the DC office and housed in the DC office) to audit all of our papers. Several drivers have been deactivated for irregularities. 1 driver goes by a nickname but her license and insurance have her legal name. Apparently these people didn't look at the name on her license but instead sent her a note saying that she couldn't drive until she updated her insurance with a card that said "nickname lastname." 

Guarantees here are usually 90% acceptance and a couple people a week do not get paid. The incentives are a joke though with $22/hr GROSS (ie before their 20% commission). We are in a 25% discount which is apparently only shown on the passenger end, not the driver. We are supposed to be paid on the full rate, not discounted, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

uberinjersey said:


> Hey Kyle,
> I've been driving in South Jersey for a few weekends now and same thing happened to me. I'd watch my phone like a hawk, meet all the requirements and definitely be in position (atlantic city) and I'd get maybe 2 requests in two hours, not enough to total $25, and then was told I didn't meet the 80% acceptance rate. I'm trying to ask for proof now as well, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> I've also forwarded my correspondences and promo emails to the class action lawsuit lawyer. Hopefully I'll hear from them. I care more that others don't go through this, even if I never get my case resolved.


Might be time for people in areas where Uber is doing this type of guaranteed per hour promotion to Video tape a few continuous hours of the App Running to prove that Uber is " Fill in your favorite curse here" Drivers ?


----------



## GannMan (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello there,
I didn't even know about the guaranteed hourly rate, I thought that was only a Lyft thing. But today I look at my statement and it was twice as large as I expected. It said I earned the amount I expected to earn that week + miscellaneous pay that was actually more then my weeks pay. Looking it up it said I received guarantee pay from last month, so it looks like they give it to you at the end of the month. Couldn't have come at a better time, thank you Uber time to invest in new tires. 

Oh also searching for this topic on google brought me to this forum, I've always been thinking someone needs to make an Uber community forum like Sidecar did and here it is.


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

In order to get paid guaranteed amount in most cities you should -
complete 2-3 trips per hour ( you should sell more than promo amount )
- you cant miss any single request ( for example 2 missed trips out of 10 request will disqualified you )
- you have to be in core area ( downtown )


----------



## AU1998 (Mar 3, 2015)

I recently drove from 6am-9am with the $35/hour guarantee. During this time I saw my connenection would drop randomly. I contacted Uber to ask if I still qualified for the offer. I think their system may need some qa/qc. I got a non answer response.

Today I received an email stating that I only completed 85% of my requests! And therefore did not qualify! I have NEVER turned down an offer and made sure to work these hours to earn extra money. Now I am not getting the offer!
I am outraged.

I believe their system has a bug that must be fixed. I also believe we can all protest one night/day in order to show our dislike of the situation.


----------



## AU1998 (Mar 3, 2015)

I


alex_87 said:


> In order to get paid guaranteed amount in most cities you should -
> complete 2-3 trips per hour ( you should sell more than promo amount )
> - you cant miss any single request ( for example 2 missed trips out of 10 request will disqualified you )
> - you have to be in core area ( downtown )


I took every ride. I can't control how many rides per hour I am requested. And around here, some rides take an hour. New Jersey. I was denied my guarantee stating I only took 85% of calls. I have never turned a ride down. Ever!


----------



## AU1998 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wawee9 said:


> I haven't received any responses to my emails. These bastards can't get away with this!!
> ALL West Coast Drivers(that haven't gotten paid or under paid from promos) must unite & fight these Tech Yuppies!!!!


We need to pick a holiday and all protest! These are days they offer these deals and then don't pay us. That will send a message


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

you would have better luck herding a bunch of cats than Uber drivers


----------



## AU1998 (Mar 3, 2015)

I


Sydney Uber said:


> I just found a readable copy of the Partners Agreement and its horrifying. In the first part I've waded through its clear that UBER is turning around ANY legal responsibility onto Partners. Here is just one Gem:
> 
> _*6.3 Partner/ Driver indemnifications
> 6.3.1 The Partner agrees and undertakes and procures that the Driver will indemnify, defend and hold Uber (and its Affiliated Companies and employees and, at the request of Uber, Uber's licensors, suppliers, officers, directors and subcontractors) harmless from and against any and all claims, demands, expenses (including legal fees), damages, penalties, fines, social contributions and taxes by a third party (including Customers, regulators and governmental authorities) directly or indirectly related to this Agreement, except where such claims relate to a culpable breach of Uber's obligations under this Agreement. *_


Will have my attorney look it over. I think if uber says they will pay $x then they have to uphold that. There is always a loop hole.


----------



## AU1998 (Mar 3, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> you would have better luck herding a bunch of cats than Uber drivers


Well if we are mad enough, I think we could ban together and not drive easier than getting a lawsuit started. And much cheaper.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

to make $35 in an hour in Orlando, you would have to drive about 45mph for the hour non stop with a paying customer @ 75pennies a mile


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

AU1998 said:


> I recently drove from 6am-9am with the $35/hour guarantee. During this time I saw my connenection would drop randomly. I contacted Uber to ask if I still qualified for the offer. I think their system may need some qa/qc. I got a non answer response.
> 
> Today I received an email stating that I only completed 85% of my requests! And therefore did not qualify! I have NEVER turned down an offer and made sure to work these hours to earn extra money. Now I am not getting the offer!
> I am outraged.
> ...


This is an old tread (10 months)
Lots of things changed since then.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

AU1998 said:


> I
> 
> I took every ride. I can't control how many rides per hour I am requested. And around here, some rides take an hour. New Jersey. I was denied my guarantee stating I only took 85% of calls. I have never turned a ride down. Ever!


If you are not doing so, consider logging all of your "App On" / Driving in a note book. This way, you have a written account if you do not get your Hourly Guarantee and need to call out Uber on this. Only happened to me once when I got the Peak Hours from Uber but not Regular Hours. Email'd my local support and didn't get a response for 6 hours. I checked back on my Pay Statement in the evening and what do you know, the Regular Hours for the Guaranteed had been added correctly. I also included in my email to support that I had a written record and would they like to see a copy?

Start End Break Request Trip Cancel/Notes
5:59am
6:15am.................1.............1
6:35am................2.............2
6:58am................3......................1 - By Rider
7:20am............... 4..............3
8:00am - 8:09am..9min 
9:01 am

Total Regular= 3 hrs
Break = 9 min.
Requests= 4
Trips = 3
Cancels = 1
Acceptance= 4/4= 100%
Trips per hour=X


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wawee9 said:


> What up y'All?!! Has anyone been offered the promo work during these busy times or Idays (like last Sunday) & be guaranteed $35/hr.?
> I know met all requirements but I never received the proper payout.
> I emailed twice and I finally got a response saying I only accepted 73% of the requests(80% or higher qualifies).
> I emailed requesting proof and the reply I received is quite upsetting.
> ...


The guarantee is before uber's cut. Before the safe rider fee and their 20%. So you got what you were owed it sounds like.


----------

